# golf in chiang mai



## podog (Nov 15, 2010)

thai wife and i (usa expat) are moving from usa to chiang mai in january 2011. anybody have a contact name/number or location (bar/restaurant) where i can find out about a golf association or when/where expats play golf on a regular basis?


----------

